# Ryan's AL Bermuda Recovery



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

As you can see below, this is a mess. It was sodded when the house was built - 2013 - with Tifway II (upon my research). The sod only went out so far on the back and sides of the house. Typical fashion of builders sod. So there are areas that apparently the home owner threw out seed to. He says he did not put seed on the sodded areas. I'm not sure he ever truly took care of the lawn.

We are buying the home and will move in the first week of March. A few days ago, he allowed me to go ahead and spray a pre-emergent. I sprayed it to the front and side yard. I am leaving the back alone for now.

I also sprayed Crossbow herbicide to the entire front and side. Blanket app. Hoping that it will take out a lot of the weeds by the time I get in, but I did notice what looked like maybe an annual rye or poa.. not sure if Crossbow will do anything to that.

My plans are to hopefully really kick the sodded areas in the butt and get that Bermuda to take off and really get healthy.

From that point, I will harvest sprigs from that area and section by section, spread this Bermuda out. Which will require me to do total kill of the current mess that's in the other areas.

I'll also be having irrigation installed to the lawn. Possibly to the backyard as well.

The harvesting my own sprigs is a best case scenario. Would probably end up taking me longer than I had hoped to get the yard where I want.

There is also 1 other possible scenario. And that would be to spend my time into May killing off all of the grass. Probably the entire front and side yard, possibly the back too. Then buy sprigs from a sod farm and doing a complete renovation. Then I could pick the TifTuf Bermuda.

If you guys have any suggestions on how you May tackle what you see here, please let me know. I can go the cheaper and long route, or short more expensive route.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Not a warm season guy, but you've got a nice piece of property to work with! Good luck!


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Thank you @pennstater2005. It will be a challenge for me, because I want it to be top notch in 1 season - and I just don't have a clue quite yet how much Bermuda is left to work with.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Congrats on the home purchase. I have common Bermuda and I'm going to push it this year as well. What I read was Bermuda needs 1lb of N every 1k sqft. Just make sure when your pushing it to give it plenty of water. Here's to a good season. :beer:


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks @CenlaLowell ! Good luck to you with your Bermuda!

We move into the house next week, so I should get to post an update and see what's happened since I last visited. We are expecting temps around 20 a couple nights next week, so that maybe will help with any weeds that may have risen from before I put down pre-m. But most likely won't do anything but hinder the Bermuda from greening up any sooner.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

A soil sample would be the best way to start to figure out what it needs for nutrients. By the looks of it I would assume that there isn't much NPK in the soil But if you don't want to do that I would start with a heavy app of 10-10-10 or a 16-4-8 after the Bermuda starts greening up and soil temps are above 65° consistently. The neighbors yard across the street would be a good way to judge timing since it looks taken care of. Then I would keep it heavily fertilized with 1/2-3/4lbs of Nitrogen per 1k sqft twice a month till it's filled in with a quick release 34-0-0 or 46-0-0 fertilizer. Mow low and often, make sure it gets at least 1" of water a week.

That's how I did it with the common Bermuda in my backyard anyway, and I had a lot less Bermuda to start with.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks @Cory ! I'll def be sending off a soil sample. I sent one to Auburn University this last year and got results back within. 3-4 days. I'm willing to bet I'll be applying lime as well. I've got a little lime left over.

I've also got like 6 bags of Milo.. but not sure if I'll use them this year. May end up selling them locally. When I grew in Bermuda from seed, I really loved the ammonium sulfate for my N. I did weekly applications at about .25lb /k each week.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

March 11, 2019.

Irrigation has been installed. Not sure if I'll ever need it, however. I believe since Thanksgiving or Christmas, it has rained like 70% of the days. Surplus of 15" for the year. I know many of you guys are dealing with the same thing.

BACKYARD: Today I did a 1/4 rate of prodiamine to the backyard. I had not applied any pre-m to that area. It's really muddy in areas and our dog is not doing that area any good. So I'll apply another 1/4 rate once it gets warmer and starts drying out.

FRONT AND SIDE YARD: I applied Air8 and Humic12 to this area today. Air8 at 6oz/1k and Humic12 at 9oz/1k.

My focus this season will be the front and side yard. I'd love to really get the back yard in shape, but having a German Shepherd and a trampoline will make that difficult. I'll just make sure I give the nutrients, food, and water needed in the back. Hopefully whatever is back there will spread and thicken up for next winter. I may apply Air8 just to see if I can get the clay to drain a little better. Not sure what to do yet for that.

Sorry no pictures today. Nothing looks any different. The Crossbow didn't do much of anything.

May swing by SiteOne tomorrow and get Celsius and some AS or Urea.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Looks like you've got more than enough good grass to work with what you've got. You've got the irrigation in place, so that's a bonus: water+sun+N= good growth of bermuda, regardless of cultivar. I was looking over the pictures, and said a good cleanup pass of Celsius, and you'd be on track in 6 weeks. Once the weather warms up, you'll be in good shape. The thing that you have working in your favor is any of the stronger PostM treatments that you would hit up the yard with instead of doing a renovation on would handle it better than a new lawn with harvested sprigs trying to get it to take for the season. You'd just be setting yourself back a season or 2.

I knew when I did my renovation, it would be a 2-3 year endeavour. Looks like you've got a lot of Poa, hairy bittercress, oxalis and henbit. I'd hit it with some 2,4-D and atrazine if you don't have any green bermuda. Otherwise, just stick with Celsius if you do have some green bermuda.

If you do go by SiteOne, pick up some Snapshot(for your flowerbeds) and Specticle Flo(for this Fall) and you'll have a completely different lawn 1 year from now. Plus you'll have a better idea of what your approach for next year's weeds is going to be.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

@Colonel K0rn All my Bermuda is brown still. All Bermuda I've seen around here is still brown - maybe from the 4 nights of 20-25F last week.

Should I still do Celsius? I sprayed a 24D and Triclopyr combo and it didn't even touch the Poa. I'm purchasing Celsius either way, but want to make sure that's the best option to spray now. We've got a couple dry days before another 2" of rain.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Celsius won't work off label with Poa. Been there, done that. You'll need Revolver or Katana to knock it out as a PostM treatment, and use a grassy weed PreMin the Fall to not have the problem next year.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Visited SiteOne today.

Bought a 50# bag of Urea and a bottle of Celsius.

Would I benefit from doing a half rate blanket spray (or even 1/4 rate) of Celsius for most of those weeds (outside of Poa)? Or should I just scalp and let it die off naturally? 
@Colonel K0rn


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Considering that we're nearing Spring with the temps rising slowly, Greencast shows you're still within the crabgrass germination window with your soil temps (57-60F), it wouldn't hurt to spray. Just going to be a slower kill than if it was warmer. You could go with Tribute Total, to knock it all out, but at a MSRP of over $385, I'm thinking that would be a no-go. It would for me!


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

@Colonel K0rn Haha, yeah that's a no go. Maybe one day I can get that. I've got a huge decision coming in near future.

I have an old 28" riding snapper. 10hp. Just ordered the part to get it going again. And I also bought a 48" Husq last year when I had a lot more land (at old house) I got a dump cart with it. And I also bought a tow behind aerator and dethatcher.

Now the only reason to keep the Husq is for the pull behinds and the cart. It's just too much mower for less than a 1/2 acre. Plus it would scalp the heck outta it being 48".

I've debated selling the Husq and buying a Swardman with the attachments. That would take care of my dethatching, and then I could just rent an aerator when needed. And then keep the Snapper for whenever I may need the riding mower (prob the back yard).

Or I just keep the Husq and sell the snapper for next to nothing. And have the ability to aerate, dethatch, drag a mat, etc. I just don't think that little Snapper could handle any weight added to it. Lol.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

sanders4617 said:


> @Colonel K0rn Haha, yeah that's a no go. Maybe one day I can get that. I've got a huge decision coming in near future.
> 
> I have an old 28" riding snapper. 10hp. Just ordered the part to get it going again. And I also bought a 48" Husq last year when I had a lot more land (at old house) I got a dump cart with it. And I also bought a tow behind aerator and dethatcher.
> 
> ...


PM me if you get ready to sell that snapper.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Applied the low rate of Celsius to the lawn. Blanket spray. Also mixed in Talstar P.

Now just waiting on warmer temps to kick the Bermuda up a notch.

If you guys have any suggestions on early green up (other than scalping), please let me know.

Also today... I backlapped my recently purchased TruCut C27. Made a HUGE difference and is cutting much better now. Can't cut anything but weeds, but can't wait to see how it performs over the Bermuda.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Spent a little of today cleaning out rocks from my trench lines. Mostly just 1 line around driveway. That's where most of the rocks were, maybe from when they originally poured it?

Either way.. it's not fun. But has to be done. I rake as much as I felt like today.. took it way back in the backyard to an area I won't be mowing. I still have plenty to get up as you can see from 1 picture. I've gotta go through all the trench lines and make sure I get the rocks up.

And then I've gotta go back a level these out. I wasn't worried about leaving the dips because it's rained so much, it has screwed up the trench lines anyway.

Do you guys suggest buying bags of topsoil or something and do a basic level? Then come back with sand once's the grass is growing? Or should I just use straight sand anyway?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Use straight sand. Bermuda has shown its ability to grow over concrete time and time again. Sand is less expensive, and easier to spread with the rake.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Got a quote for 10 tons of sand delivered for $240. That should take care of a lot of my front and side lawn. He can't deliver any more than 10 at a time, so I'll see how this goes and then get more next year.

Still got probably a month before I can do it unless this grass comes alive sooner than it looks.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Doing a small experiment. Sprayed this sidewalk island area with a 10oz/1k rate of MicroGreene and a 5oz/1k rate of RGS. I want to see if this may cause any quicker greenup over the other areas. It may not do anything.



I won't put out any fertilizer till I see the greenup process begin.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Will try and get picture update later today.

As of yesterday, starting to see Bermuda come to life. And today was even more. But, it's not coming up near as much in the main yard where I haven't applied any fert or the micro Greene. On my side strip next to driveway, I put out .2lb of N with AS on Friday and watered it in. And I've seen much more noticeable greenup there. Not sure if that's just coincidence or not. But here we go baby!

2019 rehab!


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Doing some more testing. In my side strip (2000 sq ft), I applied low rates of RGS and MicroGreene, plus a very very low rate of Ammonium Sulfate. Not enough to really calculate, but figured I'd mimick SUPERJUICE. Which is basically super low rates of RGS and MicroGreene with a micro dose of nitrogen.

Sprayed it with a hose end for ease of use.

Want to see if this area takes off compared to the rest of the yard.

Also, pictures will show a noticeable difference in my section of lawn and my neighbors. I sprayed for weeds and they didn't. I stopped at my fence line, as that is not a true focus of mine this season.

The bottom pictures of the green up of Bermuda just shows that tampering with the dirt and raking it (around trench lines) probably helps more than hurts lol.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Today I didn't have a ton of time. So I focused on the side strip.

But what I'm doing this week is running my pull behind dethatching rake to lift any and everything I can. Then going over with my push mower w bagger. Then I'll run the TruCut over that.

I was able to do that to the side strip. I then blew the remaining clippings (or a lot of it) with my leaf blower to the back yard area.

It makes a HUGE difference. The dethatcher lifted so much strings of dead grass and go up a lot of matted clippings (from last season I suppose).

I'll supply a before on Wednesday and an after Today(following Monday). You can see a lot of the yellow/green is gone. It's more brown and thank God lol. More Bermuda is coming to life, and hoping this will only help.

Once the grass comes alive more, I'll plan on having sand delivered to topdress/level. Day or two before I do that, I'll aerate the lawn as well.

Some close up of some green up. Got into upper 20s last night, so hopefully didn't stunt anything.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYfaIJeQyIo[/media]

Here's a video of what's happened so far.

And below are some pictures I took this morning. The dew helps show the Bermuda. It's starting to come up well and hopefully can get it spreading very soon. Still waiting for a good weekend where o can bring in sand and level as much as possible


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

April 10 2019:
Applied 2nd app of prodiamine. 8000sq ft at .2oz per 1000.

Also mixed Celsius and Certainty at a low rate and hit the areas that I haven't hit yet, and also some obvious places I missed the first time I sprayed. Hopefully I haven't overlapped too much and still have plenty of it I can use if I need for rest of season.

Lawn starting to make turns.. but a sand level is desperately needed. And more days in the 80s like today lol.

More pictures below. First picture was about a week ago, and the others are for comparison (taken this evening). The last is of the front yard..
It's very thin in Bermuda so I think it will be a while before it really comes together. Probably June.

Thanks


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Today I went and got a "bob cat scoop" of sand. Was $20 and I don't have time right now to do a complete level. And I also have to get the grass thicker in the front yard.

So today I just went for a irrigation line level on the side strip.





The grass on this side strip is really taking off. I've gave it a little more TLC than the rest, but mostly because I had more to work with and the front was in terrible shape. The front is starting to fill in some though, so I feel in the next few weeks it will really start to evolve.

I put down a little fertilizer where I was going to sand to try and give it a boost. I also sprayed RGS slightly heavy afterwards. Will see how long it takes for the grass to start coming through the heavy areas.

The tough part now is keeping my son from stepping in it and playing lol.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

sanders4617 said:


> Today I went and got a "bob cat scoop" of sand. Was $20 and I don't have time right now to do a complete level. And I also have to get the grass thicker in the front yard.
> 
> So today I just went for a irrigation line level on the side strip.
> 
> ...


Looks pretty thick. May take a while for the burmuda to fill that in if you smothered too high with sand, but it should come in. Just may need to wait a couple seasons.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

@raymond Yeah probably an inch thick in areas. And then about 2-3" or so where the trenches were.

I've purposely let my Bermuda grow strong in my flower beds (few big patches) that I'm gonna use for sprigging the areas that are too much sand.

Here's a picture from this morning. The area as a whole is really starting to thicken up and spread. Still a little ways to go, but I feel good about this part of the yard.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

sanders4617 said:


> @raymond Yeah probably an inch thick in areas. And then about 2-3" or so where the trenches were.
> 
> I've purposely let my Bermuda grow strong in my flower beds (few big patches) that I'm gonna use for sprigging the areas that are too much sand.
> 
> Here's a picture from this morning. The area as a whole is really starting to thicken up and spread. Still a little ways to go, but I feel good about this part of the yard.


Yes sir, looking good. Every good lawn has donors at the ready!


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Quick video showing a little of what went on during the small leveling project.

[media]https://youtu.be/E-IvQ8pMkuU[/media]


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

May 6, 2019

Mowing about every 3 days. Spoon feeding Urea every week. Filling in pretty nicely. Some areas are super thick. I've always rotary mowed Bermuda and never realized how thin it was. Lol. Reel mowing low thickens the grass so much. I'm in love.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Pictures from this morning May 10, 2019

Front yard is starting to fill in. Bout to give it some extra push.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

This is from Monday, May 20th 2019. I'll get an updated picture of the front yard tomorrow. Everything is starting to fill in FAST now that temps have reached the 90s. And I'm not sure if it's just not being use to the temps, but these upper 80s and low 90s have felt like 100+ lol.


----------



## Visitor (Jul 23, 2018)

Really filling in nicely, came a long way in a short time. Looks great!


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Thank you @Visitor !

Here a couple of the front, taken today. I'm not reel mowing it at the moment. Don't mind the need of the edging ! Lol


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

June 3rd Update

90-93 for a couple weeks straight. No rain in 3 weeks. Irritating enough to keep it in decent shape.

Filling in nicely. One picture is half mowed, half not.

And... I've got some very compacted and dried up soil. If we get in a rainy period, I want to try and aerate the lawn.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Going over some plans for the next couple of weeks.

Finally, we have rain in the forecast. They're calling for 3-5" of rain over the next week. Along with the rain, I've ordered a pellet gun and Tournament Ready pellets. I'm hoping to have that in before the bulk of the rain and hopefully can get the water to get deeper into the soil.

Then once the ground has recovered enough that I won't destroy it with my riding mower, I will use the pull behind aerator and go over the entire lawn. Clean the cores up.

After that, I hope to have sand delivered pretty soon and do a leveling job. It will definitely take a few years to get this thing somewhat level, but gotta start somewhere. Plus, I hope having the cores filled with sand may help some drainage? Or will it make things hard as cement?

Also, after aerating, I can't forget that I need to dethatch and pull up some good sprigs (hopefully) and then fill in the area that I've killed off. Top dress it with sand as I am leveling and hopefully get a good grow in from that.

Any kinks I'm not seeing?


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

So I've did exactly opposite of what I just said in mt last update.

With 5 days of rain coming, I felt it was no better time to give a shot at sprigging my yard where I have the large bare area.

So that's what I did. I used my pull behind dethatcher and went at it. Scraped up the old dead grass. Also broke up the dirt in the process. Then I used it on my good grass and it pulled tons of sprigs. Super easy and FAST! 30 seconds = 1 bushel (in terms of max capacity of sprigs for the rake).

Soaked it down with water. Threw a little top dressing on it (hopefully that helps any).. and also applied RGS as well.

The rain started overnight and we are to the races.















Here's a video. Excuse the audio. I thought I had the mic recording but it wasn't.

[media]https://youtu.be/ZOYPlxilUbI[/media]


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Because I'm obsessed.. I just took a stroll outside to the area I stolonized. I didn't actually sprig it because I just broadcast the sprigs and did not stick into the dirt.

Now when I put the sprigs out, I did a nice soaking with RGS. I don't know how much that will affect anything when stolonizing. But I'm sure it would only help if anything.

I did the stolonizing on Wednesday evening. This is late Saturday night. I gently tugged on many many of the sprigs... and almost every one of them seem to have tacked to the dirt at some place on the sprig. I'm feeling much better about this now that I can tell it's actually tacking down.

My biggest worry was that they would lie there and die.

I'm keeping it watered very well, and our heat levels have been down. So it's not too hard to keep it moist.

Thursday - the day after stolonizing - I spread out Hyrbrix Lawn fertilizer. I went ahead and did a full application over the front yard. Roughly 6k sq ft section. It's a 22-7-7 fertilizer (slow release). 8lb per 1000 rate. 1.75lb of N Per thousand, along with just over .5lb of P and K.

I'll also do spoon feedings of Urea in the sprig zone.

Looking forward to seeing the transformation.

And below is a picture comparing my side strip. Top was June 6 2019, and the bottom was May 2, 2019.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

8 days since stolonizing my huge bare area. Starting to see some green up after most everything went brown. I think this next week will see good progress.

Yesterday I sprayed a 20-20-20 fertilizer at a .10-.10-.10 rate. Gonna do that every 5-7 days.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Much respect to you. Hope you understand it's big compliment when I say this, but you're doing this the hard way. You could just till it, get the big money out, and re-sod. Instead you're eating it up like an elephant. 1 bite at a time. My 1st yard out of college I cleared an area in my back yard, and transplanted bermuda plugs from my folks home 100 miles away from mine. Got that area established the 1st year. Then from there I sodded a portion, and completed it with sodding the last portion. Took over 4 years.

Again much respect, and keep going. It's going to look great one day, and you'll have the satisfaction of knowing how much work you put into it.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

@JRS 9572 I'd love to have the whole thing sodded, but definitely don't have the funds to direct at that.

But ultimately, I like the idea of doing it the way that I am. Luckily part of the house was sodded at one point, so I have that to grow back into healthy turf, and then expand off of it.

I just did a lot of this at my old house. Had a lot of plans and ended up selling it because of an offer we couldn't turn down. But had I not done that work, it wouldn't never sold. It was in rough shape.

Once fall starts rolling in.. I may end up harley raking the back yard to smooth all the junk and get some of the rocks up.. plant a rye grass for the winter and then start a whole new process next Spring.

It's gonna keep me really busy to say the least. Although, biting the bullet and paying the $2k (TifTuf delivered - enough for the fenced in backyard) does sound pretty good over growing in more grass lol.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Today is 11 days after sprigging/stolonizing. Things are still going well! Seeing more and more growing Bermuda every day.





And Saturday... I built a 4ft by 2ft drag. I've got 10 tons of sand being delivered this week and I'm ready to go. I know it won't be near perfect when I'm finished, but I'm expecting a good change for the first sanding. I'll do it every year and hope it eventually pays off with a very smooth lawn.

Probably easier to just Harley rake it all and stolonize the whole thing, but I'm tired of having dirt in my lawn.



And I'm also seeing a lot of this weed. I think it's Paspalum? I dug a lot of it up today. Got down to the roots and ripped it up. I quickly figured out that this stuff spreads underground pretty intensely. So I think ultimately I'm gonna just spray these out so that I know I get a kill on them. I sprayed some earlier in season.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

It's starting. Ran outta daylight. And tomorrow looks wet. But if the weather looks ok in the morning, I may take off work to knock this out. All week is hit and miss with rain, so hard to plan it just right.

Of course last week was perfect. No humidity. Cool in evenings and mornings. Now it's hot and humid with showers.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

[media]https://youtu.be/2ACVnwwJIzk[/media]


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Did a little something today and was totally worth it.

I dug down to my main line of my irrigation system. Cut out a section. Ran a T off of that and put an outside spigot from that.

I haven't measured PSI or GPM yet, but it's worlds apart. Definitely worth it.

I drove a piece of angle iron down into the ground.. as far as I could hammer it in. And then zip tie the PVC to that. I only had 1 zip tie, but need to add more.

I also painted the PVC green, and not shown in the picture, is the angle iron which is painted yellow for visibility for my neighbor.


----------



## Ptb427 (May 13, 2019)

@sanders4617 great idea putting a faucet on the irrigation line. I have been wanting to do this too. I saw something similar to this folding faucet box at the Ewing in Huntsville the other day. Couldn't find it on their website but here is a link to another one. Looks like it lets you add a faucet that can be folded down out of the way. Would keep neighbors from running into it and a little easier to mow around.

https://www.rrproducts.com/The-Waterbox-~-Green-product38137


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Yeah I remember seeing something like that! I never looked into it cause I thought the price would be crazy. I wish I had went with something like that now, but it's all good. Maybe I'll do that later. Or add another one somewhere else.

But definitely love having the option when needed. Hopefully nobody jacks it up!


----------



## cjackson0314 (Sep 12, 2018)

Nice progress! Never thought I'd see someone from Jasper on here! Grew up there and live in Northport now.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

cjackson0314 said:


> Nice progress! Never thought I'd see someone from Jasper on here! Grew up there and live in Northport now.


Thanks! Yeah you'd be surprised where all people are from on here. I'm from Jasper, but don't actually live there anymore. I'm about 20 minutes NW of Birmingham now.

I'm addicted to the lawn unfortunately.. but I'm sure winter will provide a nice break - even though I'm seriously thinking over overseeding with Rye.


----------



## cjackson0314 (Sep 12, 2018)

I knew I didn't recognize the neighborhood. I'm about to do some major renovation with my centipede in steps towards a Bermuda lawn. It definitely is addicting!


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Was away for the weekend and rain messed me up right before I left. But got back and cut the lawn. Was way overgrown. I collected 4 dumpcarts full of clippings. I think it's a 12cu ft dump cart. So roughly 50 cu ft of clippings (if I'm right with size of cart).

I kept the front at just over an inch. Cut that Sunday evening. And then yesterday (Monday) evening, I scalped my side area down to probably 1/2" or so. I was not too far from the lowest setting on the TruCut.

I'm gonna have to get TNex to keep up. Especially on the side I'm keeping super low.

Also update on sprigging.. July 5th will be a month. It's coming in very well, but I need to get the weeds out. Do I just spend the time to hand pull what I can? Or can I do spot spraying/blanket to take them out? I don't want to mess up my progress up to this point.

















[media]https://youtu.be/ci4-qxSdwus[/media]


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Quick update to my Sprigging area. These pictures were taken just at a month after sprigging. I went lighter than I probably needed on the sprigs. If I do it anywhere else in the lawn, I'll def go heavier. Also, the areas I harvested the sprigs from look as healthy as anywhere else. Recovers very fast.

I'm pretty happy with the sprig/stolonizing project. I think harvesting them and planting them all within the same hour really helps - it may not matter - but I feel like it can only help.

I've mowed 2-3 times now. So I'm hoping to spray out the weeds later this month. I hand pulled A LOT on my own. I wasn't prepared for a chemical weed solution for newly grown in grass.





In this last picture, you can see the line the sprigging stops VS the rest of yard.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Weeknight mow and weed eating. Lawn has made such a big turnaround since purchasing the house.

Cutting side yard at 5 notches from highest. I think it's like 5/8-3/4". And the main front is just over an inch at highest setting. (I've got TruCut set to the low setting with roller.. can go higher if I adjust that).


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Tried out Main Event on the lawn. Definitely noticed a nice color pop after 2 days. It's almost like taking a picture of your grass and turning the saturation up or something. I like it.

[media]https://youtu.be/hBvfyhypXGQ[/media]


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Sprigging update: 48 days later
Almost full coverage, if not for the weeds. Sprayed them about 4 days ago, so we will see how it goes from here. I'm very pleased with the results. Only cost me water to do this (because I already had dethatcher to harvest sprigs).







A view of the lawn from across the street (sprigged area on far right - before I cut the grass)



And a picture of my side yard. Cut lower than the main front.


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

Looks good


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Great job with the sprigging! I'm surprised it filled in so thick as fast as it did. Looks really good!


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks @HungrySoutherner !

@tcorbitt20 Thanks! Yeah it has filled in very fast. And crazy thing is that I've probably only put 1.5-2 lb of nitrogen total in this area. I just got busy and forgot to fertilize much. I'm not sure if that shows that you really don't need crazy amounts for a grow in, or if it could actually be much farther along by now (if I had used more nitrogen).


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Pictures from Saturday 8/3/2019





Looking good and the PGR working incredible. I'm loving the color in the front, don't want to mow lol. But I just did a broadcast spray of Celsius. I've got a lot of weeds coming up and I need to axe them now. And almost time for preemergent. I think I'm gonna go with 4 applications per year schedule. Every 3 months.

[media]https://youtu.be/KgzLiusr1E4[/media]


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Latest on my lawn:

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szLJNEmralY[/media]


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Just some random pictures I've taken lately. I just did a small leveling project where I sprigged the Bermuda. Used what I had left of the sand. Mentally preparing myself for another leveling next Spring/Summer.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

And a video showing most of the leveling:
[media]https://youtu.be/GwkSnurQtDg[/media]


----------

